# Oberon Design link for orders



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I know we have an Oberon thread but its 25 pages long.. so for those that dont want to search here is the direct link and you can read about it on the other Oberon thread.. all questions, photos.. etc are there as well

I love this cover. its stunning.. enjoy!!!

http://oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It's now listed on the homepage too.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe it will be good idea to post some of the Beta Babes's pictures again in this thread? So everyone can see them without going through 10pages in the other thread.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good idea, Shizu. Here's my Hokusai Wave cover:




























L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

where are you guys getting the skins/screensaver combos.. I LOVE the music one


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> where are you guys getting the skins/screensaver combos.. I LOVE the music one


Oh, Patrizia, hon,

check out www.decalgirls.com (or click on the affiliate link at the top).

I know you've been busy but also check out the decalgirl link here in Accessories.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> where are you guys getting the skins/screensaver combos.. I LOVE the music one


Hi Patrizia,

Mine is the music: symphonic. There is a little photo essay of the whole dressing process here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,459.0.html

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Sigh..

thanks to you guys I just ordered two... its an addiction.. its growing.. LOL thanks they look wonderful on your kindles.

Leslie thanks for the instructions.. I have done screen savers before but I am hoping this one is easy...


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Sigh..
> 
> thanks to you guys I just ordered two... its an addiction.. its growing.. LOL thanks they look wonderful on your kindles


ha ha ha ha My Kindle has more accessories than I do!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I hear you Kirsten.. its not pretty.. if I add it up I could have probably bought several kindles in what I am paying for accessories alone.. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so proud of you all...sob!

Betsy


Spoiler



Enabling Accessory Slut


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the first time I have gone to the Oberon site.  Lead me not into temptation.  My M-Edge has not even arrived yet.    They are beautiful.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

IN person they are stunning.. checkout my new post.. Oberon with corners


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

When I heard about the new corners I immediately told my SO what I wanted for Xmas - and how much I'd like the matching purse. The purse costs almost as much as the Kindle, but I'm lusting hard. Y'all have gotten me looking at all kinds of stuff that I normally wouldn't have seen, you horrible people, you!  SO says that the purse would probably be worth it and last for years, maybe he'll get me that for Xmas  Then there's also the temptation of this lovely Amazon credit card sitting here crying out to be used some more...Get thee behind me Oberon!
<Crosses fingers>
Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We just love Oberon here in Kindleboards accessories!  They must love us back!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wow, 25 pages...I think I've only been gone for 3 days or so  Here are some pictures of mine...Sky Dragon 






















*


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared-  That's the one I have on order.  Maybe it will ship Friday.  Beautiful.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful red! Welcome back, Chyna!


----------

